# Volume won't go up after 10 minutes



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Signs of a Radio that will soon need replacement, of course it could be a possible hearing problem, have you ever seen an Audiologist, maybe its a Tumor


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I believe there's a reset all settings somewhere in the menu on them. Is it a Mylink or green screen radio? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Sounds like a malfunction of the radio. What methods do you have for controlling volume? Do you have steering wheel controls? The reason I ask, is that my best guess is that it's the control panel going bad. But if you have multiple methods of adjusting volume, then it tilts toward the main box.

But I would try a total reset first. It's a lot cheaper.


----------



## Florian (Mar 22, 2019)

I have this radio. Does not matter if I use the steering wheel control or radio panel, the result is the same.


----------



## Florian (Mar 22, 2019)

I tried to post a pic of my radio but it says the message has to be approved by an administrator...

No matter if i use the steering wheel control or the radio button.
I am going to see how i can do a reset.

EDIT : i have this radio
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/j05DgvKo-LU/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Josh13 (10 mo ago)

Florian said:


> I noticed a really weird problem in my Cruze, when i start the car i can turn the radio volume as high as i want, but after nearly 10 minutes, it won't go up over 14.
> If i start the car at 30, it stays at 30, but for any reason if after 10 minutes i go to 5, then i cannot turn it past 14... I have to turn off the car, and then again, i can put volume as high as i want for 10 minutes.
> Once the problem is here, i tried to turn off the radio, but it does not solve the problem, i have to turn the car off and open a door.
> This start to drive me crazy !!!
> ...


Were you ever able to resolve this issue?


----------

